

Gmail no longer support self-signed SSL certificates - SoapSeller
https://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=21291&rd=1#strictSSL

======
generalseven
While the current CA system is widely acknowledged to be broken, this seems
like the emperor's new clothes. Is this the best technology we have?

